# Weight Watchers anyone



## gossamersquare (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there anyone here doing weight watchers?  Have just started going to a meeting every week as need to get a grip with weight loss.


----------



## Dory (Mar 18, 2013)

I do Slimming World myself but if you check out the total weight loss thread people doing WW post on there...


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 18, 2013)

I think there are a few WW devotees out there, but the majority at the mo have chosen SW for its D-friendly Original plan.


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 18, 2013)

Is the SW plan easy to follow?  I dont mind what diet I do as long as it works for the weight loss and also for the diabetes.  Trying to avoid medication if possible so just want to do the best diet to suit.  Thanks.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 18, 2013)

Easy enough for me!  I've lost over 5 stone within a year.  

Basics are: almost all fruit/veg are 'free', no weighing/measuring.  On Original plan, all LEAN meat, eggs, plain quorn, fat free yogurt/fromage frais/quark are also free.  Everything else is measured quantities, counted either as Healthy Extras or Syns (of which you have 5-15 per day).


----------



## Dory (Mar 18, 2013)

yup I use the original plan as I've discovered I'm eating far too much carbs which was preventing me losing weight (my diet was v healthy anyway due to D).

was hard to work around my T1 D to start with but now have a plan that works  and have lost 1stone 2lbs since end Sept 2012.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 18, 2013)

_I'm also a SW member on the extra easy plan and so far this year I have not had a hypo following this plan of which I am over the moon and have lost over 18lbs now.
A few members in my group went to WW before and either didn't loose weight or put on funny enough but they seem to be doing better and reaching weekly targets.
I guess the choice is down to the individual but good luck_


----------



## gossamersquare (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  SW classes are too far away from me but ww is just two minutes walk away so am attending the class there and helping out at the meeting so dont have to pay either which is a bonus so am going to try their filling and healthy diet rather than counting pro points.  Its all home made food so should be okay.  Seems a little similar to sw extra easy.  Still have 49 points to play with a week


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2013)

gossamersquare said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.  SW classes are too far away from me but ww is just two minutes walk away so am attending the class there and helping out at the meeting so dont have to pay either which is a bonus so am going to try their filling and healthy diet rather than counting pro points.  Its all home made food so should be okay.  Seems a little similar to sw extra easy.  Still have 49 points to play with a week



I hope things go well for you


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 21, 2013)

Good luck, and don't forget to post your losses as you progress.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 23, 2013)

_Result on the money side  Hope all goes well for you and look forward to hearing your progress _


----------



## gossamersquare (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I have taken the plunge and signed up for SW online.  Am going to weight watchers though as I am a helper there so dont pay for classes but have somewhere to weigh in.  Also a lot of their ideas are good and I can adapt them to suit.  Will start posting my losses on the weight loss board.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 15, 2013)

_Hey GS that's great and look forward to you joining us!_


----------

